# Grand West



## thehbomb101 (16/6/16)

Any idea what the regulations are on bringing in vaping gear and juice into Grand West ?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (16/6/16)

I have never had a problem taking my gear in. Obviously no problem vaping in the smoking areas. Only stealth vaping elsewhere.


----------

